# Is My Tow Vehicle Big Enough?



## adamsi55 (Mar 25, 2009)

Total noob here to the RV scene but want to get into it. I posted this over in the RV.NET Forum and had suggestions to post it here. I think I have enough truck to pull my future (first) trailer but would like some reassurance. My truck is a 06 Super Cab F-150, FX4, 144.5 wheel base, 18 inch wheels, 5.4, trailer tow package, with 3.73 limited slip rear. Travel trailer I am considering is a Keystone Outback 21RLSE. I have not seen the trailer in person yet or talked to the dealer. On the dealer site it has the trailer gross weight listed at 6500lbs. Keystone lists shipping weight 4564, carry capacity 1935, and hitch 375. Why don't they ever list gross weight or am I missing something?

Truck weighed weight with passengers and stuff, gas - 6550
GVWR- 7200
FRONT GAWR - 3900
REAR GAWR- 3850
MAX GCVWR - 14,500 
MAX TRLR WT - 8800
Tires are brand new P275/65R18 114T ROWL BFGoodrich Rugged Trail T/A

Do you think I'm ok with weight or am I close? I do not want to be close, over or cause excessive wear to my drivetrain. Main consideration is to be safe and then have fun. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good choice, we love our 21RS.

You'll be close or right at your gvwr, which is common with 1/2 ton trucks but you should be fine. The 3.73 gears are in your favor and your wheelbase is good. We pulled our 21RS with a half ton for 5 seasons with no problems.

Mike


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 2002 F-150 and a 21rs and have no problems what so ever.
I only have the 3.55 gears so I struggle a little up mountain passes, but it does the job.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I tow the 23RS and it does fine. It's no 1 ton diesel but it goes down the road. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I have an 04 Expedition with the 5.4 and 3.73 diff. Pulls our 21RS fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should have no problems with the truck and that trailer.

What hitching system are you thinking of buying?


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You should have no problems with the truck and that trailer.
> 
> What hitching system are you thinking of buying?


What would be ya'll thoughts on my set up? I have a 2007 F150 with the 5.4 liter engine and tow package. It only has the 3.55 rear end though. My camper is a 25RSS. I have the Reese (i think) weight distribution set up. My truck doesn't have a transmission temp gauge. We live in North Georgia and go into the mountains a good bit.

Any idea's?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The only issue I see is the tires. I think LT instead of P rated tires would handle the trailer a little better but BFG' are a good tire. Maybe add a big tranny cooler to it and you should be fine until the itch strikes for a bigger trailer which lead to a bigger truck and so on and so on. Been there done that.

Good Luck
John


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

You're good to go..............
Same trailer, crew GMC 5.3 with 3.73, 4X4, no problems lots of power.
Don't worry about the tires you have.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Good combo - you will be fine. I had an older '02 F150 with the 2V 5.4 with our 23RS and it would really struggle at times at our altitude with the winds and hills. I had 3.55 gears which was a good part of the problem.

-CC


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Williams Family said:


> You should have no problems with the truck and that trailer.
> 
> What hitching system are you thinking of buying?


What would be ya'll thoughts on my set up? I have a 2007 F150 with the 5.4 liter engine and tow package. It only has the 3.55 rear end though. My camper is a 25RSS. I have the Reese (i think) weight distribution set up. My truck doesn't have a transmission temp gauge. We live in North Georgia and go into the mountains a good bit.

Any idea's?
[/quote]
You can buy pod style transmission temp gauges that install on the transmission line and it only use three wires. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Transmissio...1QQcmdZViewItem . I have mine on the line going to the cooler. James


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Phew! Opened this one up and expected trouble off the bat. However, it seems all is well...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

In my opinion, you should be OK, as long as you watch how much gear you load in the truck and that you evenly distribute the gear weight in the Outback. Tongue weight will be added to your truck's GVWR.

You might want to consider upgrading your tires to something like mine: LT245/75R16 - Load Range E (properly inflated at 80 psi, cold.)

The tires that came on your truck are more like car tires, and will be too mushy to carry the load and help control sway. The truck tires will raise your truck's load-carrying capacity, because one of the components that determine GVWR is the tire ratings. Can't say how much, but they will give you some more breathing room - and you will like the handling much better when towing. The sidewalls are much stiffer and will help control sway. (But your ride will suffer when not towing.)

The only negatives I see here are:

(1) You are at your limit, in the opinion of most of us who have replied. Sooner or later, you will get that dreaded disease - 2-Footitis. And a longer, heavier trailer will put you over your limit with that truck.

(2) You will drive v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y up grades in mountainous country - and especially at higher altitudes.

But for now, just take your time - think about the tires - watch out for the loonies out there - and have a *GREAT* time!

Just my $.02.

PS: Here's some good reading: David's RV Tips (formerly RV Towing Tips)

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

To both posters, the F150 with either rear end can pull the trailer. The 3.73 will feel better than the 3.55, but either will pull it. I don't think either of those model years had the Tow/haul button, so you'll probably have to lock out overdrive to prevent trans hunting, especially with the 3.55 or either on hills (this was the case with my '06 with a 3.55 rear end). I never upgraded the trans cooler (the truck should come with one) but also didn't do much mountainous towing. Make sure you have good sway control and then try it out. If it needs more stability, many have tried the tire upgrade. (I personally recommned the tire/frame/suspension/body/engine/transmission upgrade, but it isn't cheap so I'd wait until that 2-foot-itis comes into play!







)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> (I personally recommned the tire/frame/suspension/body/engine/transmission upgrade, but it isn't cheap so I'd wait until that 2-foot-itis comes into play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This upgrade must be done on a rotating yearly basis with the slides/bunks/baths/tanks/beds upgrade









-CC


----------



## adamsi55 (Mar 25, 2009)

adamsi55 said:


> Total noob here to the RV scene but want to get into it. I posted this over in the RV.NET Forum and had suggestions to post it here. I think I have enough truck to pull my future (first) trailer but would like some reassurance. My truck is a 06 Super Cab F-150, FX4, 144.5 wheel base, 18 inch wheels, 5.4, trailer tow package, with 3.73 limited slip rear. Travel trailer I am considering is a Keystone Outback 21RLSE. I have not seen the trailer in person yet or talked to the dealer. On the dealer site it has the trailer gross weight listed at 6500lbs. Keystone lists shipping weight 4564, carry capacity 1935, and hitch 375. Why don't they ever list gross weight or am I missing something?
> 
> Truck weighed weight with passengers and stuff, gas - 6550
> GVWR- 7200
> ...


I appreciate everyones reply's to my questions, it is appreciated. Do to changes in my job I am most likely not going to get the RV now. As much as I love my FX4 when the time comes for us to get an RV I am going to just get a F-250 / 350. Then I can get something a little bigger if we want and have a better platform for towing. Again thanks for youre input.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I hope the job issues work out for you and you are able to resume your search quickly. You won't regret the move to a Super Duty truck vs a 1/2 ton.


----------

